# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Το τραγούδι των ιθαγενών  εκτροφής και η εκπαίδευση τους >  Δασκάλεμα σε καρδερινοκάναρα και καρδερίνες

## vag21

Παρακατω σας παραθετω την εμπειρια μου μεσα απο την ματια ενος εκτροφεα με εμπειρια 40 χρονων στο χωρο της εκτροφης του καρδερινοκαναρου και της καρδερινας.Απο 4 ημερων ταιζε τους νεοσους στο χερι και τους τοποθετουσε ξεχωριστα σε ξυλινα κουτια απο κοντρα πλακε θαλασσης.Το καθε κουτι μεσα ειχε ενα τουιτερ που ακουγοταν φωνες απο αγριοπουλια.Το cd το ειχε φτιαξει ο ιδιος απο φωνες στη φυση και το ειχε καθαρισει σε επαγγελματικη κονσολα.Δυο ενηλικα πουλια δασκαλοι ειχαν τοποθετηθει το ενα απεναντι στο αλλο.Αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ηταν οτι οι δασκαλοι ειχαν ιδιες φωνες και οταν σταματουσε το ενα αρχιζε το αλλο.Ακομη πιο εντυπωσιακο ηταν οτι και το cd που ακουγοταν ειχε τις ιδιες φωνες με τους δασκαλους.Τα πουλια μεναν μεχρι 4 μηνων στα κουτια με μικρα διαλειματα που τα εβγαζε να αεριζονται και να καθαριζει κουτια-κλουβια,παραλληλα εβλεπε την προοδο τους και αυτα που ειχαν παραφωνιες η λαθοι τα εβαζε σε αλλο χωρο.Καθε φορα που πηγαινα εβγαζε ενα ενα τα πουλια απο τα κουτια για να τα ακουσω.Αυτο εγινε 4 φορες και καθε φορα καθομουνα πανω απο 2 ωρες.Τελικα αγορασα ενα σκουφατο .Ειναι ιδιαιτερα ηρεμο πουλι με εντονη προσωπικοτητα που θα κελαιδησει κυριως το ξημερωμα και λιγο το σουρουπο.Δε λεω οτι η παραπανω μεθοδος ειναι η καλυτερη και η πιο ενδεδυγμενη,για αυτο οποιος εχει να επισημανει καποια λαθη η να αναφερει καποια αρθρα σχετικα με το θεμα θα ηταν ευπροσδεκτος.Με αυτο τον τροπο θα συγκεντρωθουν πληροφοριες για καποιον που θα ηθελε να δασκαλεψει στο μελλον.

----------


## mitsman

βαγγελη θα σου πω την δικη μου απειροελαχιστη εμπειρια με καρδερινοκαναρα και τι εχω καταλαβει γενικοτερα!!!!
Πρωτον διαφωνω με την εξολοκληρου ανατροφη των πουλιων απο εμας.... καλο ειναι να τους κανουμε καποια ταισματα ωστε να μας συνηθιζουν αλλα ως εκει...
Στη συνεχεια το καρδερινοκαναρο εχει στα γονιδια του και τα δυο ειδη κελαηδισματος... αυτο που πρεπει να αποφυγουμε ειναι να του βγαλουμε του καναρινιου....
Ο εγκλωβισμος των πουλιων δημιουργει ασθαινικα τις περισσοτερες φορες πουλια!!!! αυτο που κανει ο εγκλωβισμος ειναι να "τα φιμωνει" και με το που βγαλουν το "φιμωτρο" βγουν δηλαδη στο φως να πουνε οτι προλαβουν γιατι ξερουν οτι συντομα θα ξαναμπουν μεσα!!!!!

Αυτο δεν ειναι εκπαιδευση... ειναι μαρτυριο!!!

Για εμενα η μεθοδος ειναι αλλη... αυτη που ακολουθουμε και στα τιμπραντο...

ενα δασκαλο και το σουρουπο αν θελουμε και συγκεκριμενες φωνες βαζουμε cd!


Εγω δεν εκανα καμμια εκπαιδευση απολυτως στα καρδερινοκαναρα μου και σημερα κιολας μου ειπαν οτι το ενα που εχω δωσει δεν βαζει γλωσσα μεσα του!!!!
θελω να πω οτι το παν ειναι να ειναι υγιες το πουλι και τα αλλα ειναι θεματα γονιδιων.... το εχουν μεσα τους....

----------


## vag21

για αυτο δημητρη ειπα παραπανω οτι δεν ξερω αν αυτη ειναι η καλυτερη μεθοδος.και εγω δε ξερω αν θα εβαζα το πουλι μου στο ξεμουτι την θεωρω επιπονη διαδικασια.αλλα μπορουμε ετσι να ανταλαξουμε αποψεις για αυτο το θεμα.

----------


## mitsman

Ναι ναι... και εγω ειμαι τελειως απειρος πανω στο θεμα!!!! την αποψη μου ειπα τελειως φιλικα!!!!
Μακαρι να βρουμε μεσα απο συζητηση το καλυτερο και για τα πουλια και για εμας!

----------


## δημητρα

δεν ξερω αλλα ειχα ακουσει τα καρδερινοκαναρα καλο θα ηταν να τα βαζουμε με καρδερινα δασκαλο, κατα την εκπαιδευση. να ακουει μονο αυτην. εχω απειρια το λεω.

----------


## mitsman

ισχυει,... γενικα να μαθαινει φωνες μονο απο αγρια!!!

----------


## δημητρα

γενικα ξερω οτι πρεπει να τα βαζεις σε υσηχο μερος κ με δασκαλο που να θες να τους περασεις φωνες, ετσι γινεται στα καναρινια, μαλλων το ιδιο ισχυει κ και στα καρδερινοκαναρα. θα σου πω κ ενα παραδειγμα ειχαμε ενα καναρινι κ του εβαζα συνεχεια ενα συγκεκριμενο κομματι απο κελαιδημα, το ακουγε παντα με υσηχια κ με λιγο φως(οχι εγκλεισμος) εγω διπλα. τωρα καθε πρωι καθομαι σε αποσταση 10 cm κ πινω καφε, και μου το λεει αυτο ειναι χαρακτηριστικο.

----------


## panos70

Εαν δεν θελουμε ενα καρδερινοκαναρο να λεει και σαν καναρινι τοτε ποιος ο λογος να βγαλουμε καρδερινοκαναρα κανουμε εκτροφη μονο καρδερινα η φλωρο η σκαρθι η οτι θελει ο καθε ενας,εκτος και εαν ενα καρδερινοκαναρο ειναι καλυτερος μιμος απο ενα αγριο και προπαθουμε να του περασουμε οτι φωνες θελουμε εμεις

----------


## vag21

το καρδερινοκαναρο θεωρειται ο καλυτερος μιμος ειναι πουλι που μαθαινει ευκολα αλλα χαλαει και ευκολα μιας και εχει και καναρι στο αιμα του.τις καλες καρδερινες τις δασκαλευουν με καρδερινοκαναρα δασκαλους.η καρδερινα θεωρειται πιο τεμπελα ενω τον μουλο μολις τον τσιγκλησεις δε σταματαει με τιποτα.επισης η καρδερινες για να εχουν καθαρες φωνες πρεπει να ειναι εκτροφης και οχι απο αιχμαλωσια κατι δυσκολο και πανακριβο.

----------


## panos70

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ τορα καταλαβα γιατι το καρδερινοκαναρο που εχω δεν σταματαει με τιποτα να κελαηδα βαραει συνεχεια και ειναι και πολυ δυνατο στη φωνη ,το εχω με 4 αρσενικα καναρινια και  μολις ξεκιναει να κελαηδα καποιο αρχιζει κι αυτο αμεσως,ευχσαριστω Βαγγελη για τις πληροφοριες   :Happy0159:

----------


## vag21

αν ριξεις μια ματια στο youtube θα δεις οταν βαζουν διπλα διπλα κλουβια με καρδερινα και μουλο,η καρδερινα καθεται ησυχη και τιτιβιζει και ο μουλος ειναι κρεμασμενος στα καγκελα και χαλαει τον κοσμο.

----------


## panos70

Οκ                   :Anim 25:

----------


## mitsman

Παναγιωτη το καρδερινοκαναρο δεν θελουμε να λεει καναρινι γιατι καναρινια βρισκεις ευκολα να κεληδανε πολυ... καρδερινα ομως ειναι κατι δυσκολο.
το καρδερινοκαναρο ειναι σαν να εχεις μια καρδερινα στο κλουβι που δυσκολα αρρωσταινει, ειναι σκληρα πουλια και πλεκει απιστευτα τραγουδια.. ειναι πολυ προθυμα και δυνατα( σε φωνη) πουλια!




> η καρδερινες για να εχουν καθαρες φωνες πρεπει να ειναι εκτροφης και οχι απο αιχμαλωσια κατι δυσκολο και πανακριβο.


Οι καρδερινες εκτροφεις υστερουν χαρακτηριστικα με αυτες της φυσης στο θεμα φωνη!!! γιατι οι καρδερινες στην φυση δασκαλευονται απο τα τοοοοοσαααααα πουλια που υπαρχουν γυρω τους!!!!

Αλλα καλα ειναι εκει που ειναι, εκει πρεπει να μενουν!

----------


## jk21

> Οι καρδερινες εκτροφεις υστερουν χαρακτηριστικα με αυτες της φυσης στο θεμα φωνη!!! γιατι οι καρδερινες στην φυση δασκαλευονται απο τα τοοοοοσαααααα πουλια που υπαρχουν γυρω τους!!!!
> 
> Αλλα καλα ειναι εκει που ειναι, εκει πρεπει να μενουν!


+1000

----------


## vag21

δημητρη μου μιλησα για καρδερινες δασκαλους.ειναι αληθεια οτι οι καρδερινες που ειναι στην φυση εχουν μεγαλυτερη ποικιλια φωνων αλλα τσιμπαν και φωνες με λαθοι πχ σπινο.για αυτο μαγκες αφηστε τες στην ησυχια τους.

----------


## mitsman

Το καρδερινοκαναρο τι ειναι το καλυτερο???? να λεει σκετη καρδερινα η να λεει και αλλα??? γιατι εχω ακουσει οτι οσα περισσοτερα λεει τοσο το καλυτερο... αλλα δεν ξερω!

----------


## vag21

η καρδερινα ειναι πουλι μιμος.πραγματικο δικο της ρεπερτοριο εχει λιγο.αναλογα τον βιοτοπο που ζει και τις περιοχες που μεταναστευει μιμειται τα αντιστοιχα πουλια.λογο τις ικανοτητας για διπλοφωνιες και της χροιας της, αν δεν εισαι γνωστης δεν ξεχωριζεις οτι λεει τουρλι η αιδονι.ετσι οι εκτροφεις προσπαθουν να τις δωσουν οσο πιο καθαρες και με σειρα φωνες γινεται.δεν υπαρχει καρδερινοκαναρο να λεει σαν καρδερινα,αλλα καρδερινοκαναρο να λεει σαν τσιχλονι πχ,με την χροια της καρδερινας.

----------


## vag21

εχω δει πουλια με τεραστιο ρεπερτοριο και επειδη βγαζαν ενα γρεζι η τιμη τους επεφτε στο μισο.προτιμουν πουλια με10 καθαρες φωνες παρα με 15 και λαθη.

----------


## panos70

Για να καταλαβει καποιος αλλος αυτα που λετε πρεπει να εχει καναρινι καρδερινα και καρδερινοκαναρο  γιατι μονο θεωριτικα δεν φτανει πρεπει να τα δεις και στην πραξη ,παντος οπως τα λετε ετσι ειναι  ::

----------


## mitsman

Καλα και εγω που εχω Πανο μην νομιζεις οτι θα καταλαβω τα λαθη της καρδερινας!!!!! ουτε με αιτηση στο Δημο... χα χα χα χα

Στο θεμα μας ομως... *δασκαλεμα καρδερινοκαναρου!!!*

----------


## vag21

παιδια μη νομιζετε οτι σας κανω τον εξυπνο.και εγω παλιοτερα ετσι ελεγα θελω ενα μουλακι να λεει σκετη καρδερινα.καποια στιγμη με επιασε ενας παππους αφου με εβλεπε να γυρναω απο δω και κει και μου εξηγησε καποια πραγματα.το θεματακι το ανοιξα για να βοηθησω καποια παιδια που θελουν να ασχοληθουν με μουλακια και να μην τραβηξουν αυτα που περασα εγω.

----------


## vag21

ενα μουλακι που αν και εχει αρκετα λαθακια.εχει τοσο μεγαλο ρεπερτοριο που δεν με χαλαει καθολου.

----------


## mitsman



----------


## Lovecarduelis

> ενα μουλακι που αν και εχει αρκετα λαθακια.εχει τοσο μεγαλο ρεπερτοριο που δεν με χαλαει καθολου.


Αν εξαιρέσεις το κανάρι που έχει στην αρχή και κάτι γρέζια που βαράει στην μέση, είναι πολύ καλό πουλί ....
Εχει πολύ ωραίες αηδονίσιες και παπαδιά!!
Αν και είμαι αρκετά ιδιότροπος με τις φωνές, το συγκεκριμένο πουλί θα το γούσταρα πολύ με τα όποια λάθη του!

----------


## vag21

εχεις δικιο γιωργο.αλλα ειδες ρεπερτοριο?δε βαριεσε να το ακους αυτο το πουλι.

----------


## ovelix83

> 



τι πουλι ειναι αυτο
???

----------


## mitsman

καρδερινοκαναρο!!!

----------


## vag21

μια δασκαλα


και ενας δασκαλος

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Βαγγέλη στο αφιερώνω.

----------


## panos70

Ωραια πουλια τα καρδερινοκαναρα,και πολυ δυνατο κελαηδεμα

----------


## vag21

ενα μουλακι που προσωπικα μου αρεσει πολυ.φαινετε οτι εχει φαι πολυ δασκαλεμα.
το θεωρω καλο δασκαλο,λογο των πολλων επαναληψεων που κανει.

----------


## vag21

τρομερες φωνες!
απιστευτες φωτογραφιες!
υπεροχη μουσικη!
ενα βιντεο που αξιζει να δειτε.

----------


## vag21

καρδερινοκαναρο 1000 ευρω,συμφωνα με τον ιδιοκτητη του.

----------


## mitsman

και δεν τα εδινα σε παστελια να μου μεινει και η γλυκα?????????????

----------


## vag21

παστελια οχι,για σουβλακια το συζηταμε.χαχαχα

----------


## jk21

ψυχουλα απειρης αξιας (συμφωνα με μενα )!!!!

να το χαιρεσαι ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ !

----------


## vag21

δεν ειναι το δικο μου δημητρη.λες να μην ειχε ουρα και να μην σε ειχα τρελανει στις ερωτησεις?χαχαχα

----------


## xXx

> Το καρδερινοκαναρο τι ειναι το καλυτερο???? να λεει σκετη καρδερινα η να λεει και αλλα??? γιατι εχω ακουσει οτι οσα περισσοτερα λεει τοσο το καλυτερο... αλλα δεν ξερω!


το καλύτερο είναι σχετικό Μήτσε ανάλογα με το τι αρέσει στον καθένα να ακούει

----------


## vag21

παντως καλο ειναι να μην λεει σαν σκετο καναρι.γιατι δεν υπαρχει λογος να βγαλεις αγονα πουλια,με τις δυσκολιες που εχει ενα τετοιο ζευγαρωμα,αφου θα εκανες το ιδιο με ενα ζευγαρακι καναρινια.

----------


## Θοδωρής

Μιλώντας με εναν κυριο ο οποιος βγαζει καρδερινες και καρδερινοκαναρα μου ειπε την εξης εμπειρία .
Τα καρδερινοκαναρα δεν τα γουσταρει καθολου , τα θεωρει ομως αναγκαία για να περασει φωνες στις καρδερινες τις
οποιες και βγαζει .
Λοιπον αυτος ο κυριος βγαζει καρδερινοκαναρα τα δασκαλευει με διαφορες φωνες απο αιδονι , παπαδιτσα κά  και την επομενη χρονια
δασκαλευει τις μικρες καρδερινες του με τα δασκαλεμενα καρδερινοκαναρα
Δεν του αρεσουν καθολου τα καρδερινοκαναρα γιατι στον δευτερο ή τριτο χρονο χανουν τις περισσοτερες φωνες που εχουν και λενε σχεδον
μονο καναρινι ενω οι καρδερινες που δασκαλευει κρατουν τις φωνες αυτες

----------


## vag21

τα καρδερινοκαναρα εχουν αυτη την ιδιαιτεροτητα.θελουν μεγαλη προσοχη μεχρι τον τριτο χρονο ηλικιας τους.

----------


## tasos-mo

Εχει δικιο ο Βαγγελης τα καρδερινοκαναρα δυστυχως δεν ειναι ευκολη υποθεση, ουτε στην αναπαραγωγη τους ουτε στο δασκαλεμα τους, γιατι δεν φτανει μια χρονια με δασκαλεμα(δυστυχως).οι μουλοι θελουν τουλαχιστουν μεχρι την τριτη πτερορροια τους τακτικο και προσεγμενο δασκαλεμα.γιαυτο και αν δεις τις τιμες σε ετοιμα πουλια παθαινεις πλακα γιατι καποιος αφιερωσε τουλαχιστον 2 ή 3 χρονια για να φτασει σε αυτο το αποτελεσμα(αν και προσωπικα δεν συμφωνω με αυτες τις τιμες αλλα ετσι εχει η κατασταση)..

----------


## talisker

> τα καρδερινοκαναρα εχουν αυτη την ιδιαιτεροτητα.θελουν μεγαλη προσοχη μεχρι τον τριτο χρονο ηλικιας τους.


Έτσι είναι. Μπορεί να βγάλεις ένα καλά δασκαλεμένο μούλο, να έχει τις καλλίτερες παρτίδες, και μετά στο μούτεμα να ακούσει σπούργο ή καναρίνι, ή κοτσύφι ή ό,τι άλλο και να χαλάσει. Μετά τα τρία μουτέματα δεν παίρνει φωνές. Αν κι εγώ στα δικά μου τα βάζω και στο τρίτο μούτεμα σε cd ή δίπλα στους δασκάλους.

----------


## vag21

μετα απο τοσα καρδερινοκαναρα ας δειξουμε και μια βασιλισσα δασκαλεμενη.
το βιντεακι μου το εστειλε ο γιωργης(lovecarduelis).

----------


## joncr

με καναρινι φωνης μπορεις να εκπαιδευσεις καρδερινες; δεν μιλαω για επιπεδο διαγωνισμων , απλα να παρουν καποιες φωνες απο το καναρινι

----------


## jk21

μπορεις αλλα οι καρδεριναδες τουλαχιστον το θεωρουν ιεροσυλια   ::

----------


## PAIANAS

> με καναρινι φωνης μπορεις να εκπαιδευσεις καρδερινες; δεν μιλαω για επιπεδο διαγωνισμων , απλα να παρουν καποιες φωνες απο το καναρινι


Όπως σου'ρθε να σου φύγει !!!...

----------


## vag21

σαν να κανει μαθημα η παολα στην μαρινελα.

----------


## PAIANAS

> σαν να κανει μαθημα η παολα στην μαρινελα.



xαχαχα ..δεν γινόταν ακριβέστερο παράδειγμα ....Βάγκο να'σαι καλά !!

----------


## geog87

ρε παιδια κατι ασχετο...μπορει ενα πουλακι απο διασταυρωση καναρινιου και καρδερινας...εμφανησιακα να ειναι 100% καναρινι και να εχει παρει φωνες απο καρδερινα???

----------


## Θοδωρής

Ειναι πιθανο να συμβει.
Συνηθως εχω ακουσει οτι εχει πολλες πιθανότητες να βγει απο θηλύκια καρδερινα και αρσενικο καναρινι.
Δεν απκλειεται ομως να ειναι και απο ερσενικη καρδερινα

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ρε παιδια κατι ασχετο...μπορει ενα πουλακι απο διασταυρωση καναρινιου και καρδερινας...εμφανησιακα να ειναι 100% καναρινι και να εχει παρει φωνες απο καρδερινα???


σε ποιο απο ολα τα καναρινια να μοιαζει?

----------


## vag21

κυριως παιρνει τα χαρακτηριστικα του πατερα του.οι φωνες εινα θεμα εκπαιδευσης και περιβαλλον που μεγαλωνει το πουλι.

----------


## PAIANAS

> ρε παιδια κατι ασχετο...μπορει ενα πουλακι απο διασταυρωση καναρινιου και καρδερινας...εμφανησιακα να ειναι 100% καναρινι και να εχει παρει φωνες απο καρδερινα???


100 % να μοιάζει και δεν έχω δει ,αλλά και το θεωρώ απίθανο .Σε κάποιον που δεν πολυξέρει ,πιθανώς να μοιάζει με καναρίνι(πρόσφατα ήρθε φίλος στο σπίτι και μου λέει τρελλαίνομαι για gouldians -κοιτώντας τις καρδερίνες μου..) .Κάτι όμως θα'χει πάρει από τη μαμά καρδερίνα (γιατί έτσι μόνο μοιάζει με το καναρίνι πατέρα ).Τη μύτη ,τη μάσκα ,τα φτερά πτήσης ..κάτι σίγουρα θα έχει .

----------


## geog87

οχι ρε παιδια...απλα το καναρινι που εχω με εχει προβληματισει παρα πολυ...βγαζει κατι ηχους σαν σαλιαρισμα αλλα δεν μου μοιαζουν με καναρινιου...ειναι μικρο ακομα βεβαια!απλα ειχα αυτη την απορια!

----------


## οδυσσέας

το σαλιαρισμα των καναρινιων ''μοιαζει'' κατα καποιον τροπο με το κελειδημα της καρδερινας.
υπαρχουν ομως μουλοι που μοιαζουν περισσοτερο με καναρινι.

----------


## mitsman

ειναι το παιδιακιστικο σαλιαρισμα....... μην σε νοιαζει καθολου.... θα καθαρισει πολυ συντομα..... αν ειχες ομως τετοιο καρδερινοκαναρο θα εκανε πολλες εκατονταδες ευρω!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> αν ειχες ομως τετοιο καρδερινοκαναρο θα εκανε πολλες εκατονταδες ευρω!!!


η δεν θα το ειχες γιατι θα στο ειχαν κλεψει :Happy:

----------


## vag21

παρακατω σας παραθετω 3 βιντεακια με τα 3 κορυφαια πουλια που κανουν ενα καρδερινοκαναρο πανακριβο και οπως λενε και οι μουλαδες διασημο.επισης τσιχλονι,κουφαηδονα και τσοπανακος προσθετουν επιπλεον αξια.










μην μου πειτε γιατι δεν εχει καρδερινα,οποιος κανει τον κοπο και διαβασει τα παραπανω ποστ θα καταλαβει.

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν ειναι καναρινι?

----------


## vag21

τρομερο πουλι κωστα αλλα χανει στην χροια.

----------


## vag21

ακουμε πολλες φορες ποσο σημαντικο ρολο παιζει το θηλυκο στα καναρινια φωνης,για πολλους πιο σημαντικο ακομα και απο το αρσενικο,στα υβριδια συμβαινει το ιδιο?
π.χ ενα θηλυκο μαλινουα θα δωσει υβριδιο πιο χαμηλοφωνο απο ενα θηλυκο τιμπραντο?
αν καποιος το εχει δει και στην πραξη ακομα καλυτερα.

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Παρακατω σας παραθετω την εμπειρια μου μεσα απο την ματια ενος εκτροφεα με εμπειρια 40 χρονων ..........................


  Παντως  εγω αυτο δεν θα το εκανα ποτε σε πουλι. Ακομα και αν εχουν γεννηθει στην αιχμαλωσια και ειναι ηρεμα, δεν θα το εκλεινα σε κουτακι και να μη το βλεπει ο ηλιος μονο και μονο για να εχει καθαρες φωνες.
  Ας ειναι οσο μπορει χαρουμενο σε ενα μεσαιο στο μεγεθος κλουβι που το εχω (38,5χ28χ45), εχω κατεβασει και φωνες αηδονιου, καρδερινας  και αλλων ωδικων απο το youtube που του βαζω καθε μερα και οτι μαθει εμαθε.  

  Μια χαρα μου τα λεει και ας μη ξερω τι φωνες λεει.

----------


## vag21

> Παντως  εγω αυτο δεν θα το εκανα ποτε σε πουλι. Ακομα και αν εχουν γεννηθει στην αιχμαλωσια και ειναι ηρεμα, δεν θα το εκλεινα σε κουτακι και να μη το βλεπει ο ηλιος μονο και μονο για να εχει καθαρες φωνες.
>   Ας ειναι οσο μπορει χαρουμενο σε ενα μεσαιο στο μεγεθος κλουβι που το εχω (38,5χ28χ45), εχω κατεβασει και φωνες αηδονιου, καρδερινας  και αλλων ωδικων απο το youtube που του βαζω καθε μερα και οτι μαθει εμαθε.  
> 
>   Μια χαρα μου τα λεει και ας μη ξερω τι φωνες λεει.



λεει οτι ακουγε απο το περιβαλλον που το πηρες.τωρα τσαμπα βαζεις φωνες,καλυτερα μην το στρεσσαρεις τσαμπα.

----------


## VASSILIOS

> λεει οτι ακουγε απο το περιβαλλον που το πηρες.τωρα τσαμπα βαζεις φωνες,καλυτερα μην το στρεσσαρεις τσαμπα.


Ειναι μικρο ακομα Βαγγελη. Γεννηθηκε τελος Αυγουστου. Εγω το εχω πανω απο ενα μηνα και απο την αρχη του εβαζα να ακουει το πρωι και το απογευμα, οπως ειχα διαβασει καπου.

----------


## vag21

αυτοι οι δυο μηνες που δεν το ειχες ηταν και οι πιο κρισιμοι.αληθεια απο που το πηρες?εκτροφεα ή πετσοπ.

----------


## VASSILIOS

Απο εκτροφεα.

----------


## vag21

> ακουμε πολλες φορες ποσο σημαντικο ρολο παιζει το θηλυκο στα καναρινια φωνης,για πολλους πιο σημαντικο ακομα και απο το αρσενικο,στα υβριδια συμβαινει το ιδιο?
> π.χ ενα θηλυκο μαλινουα θα δωσει υβριδιο πιο χαμηλοφωνο απο ενα θηλυκο τιμπραντο?
> αν καποιος το εχει δει και στην πραξη ακομα καλυτερα.


κανεις δεν το εχει παρατηρησει?

----------


## ΣΑΒΒΑΣ ΛΟΓΟΘΕΤΗΣ

Εχω ενα καρδερινοκαναρο απο 2 μηνων...τωρα ειναι 6..(φωτο) εχω κατεβασει απο το internet ενα καλο cd καρδερινας εκπαιδευτικοκαι ομολογω οτι εχει παρει μια καλη φωνη...του βαζω το cd 1 ωρα το πρωι  και 1 το απογευμα...δεν χρειαζεται παραπανω να ειστε σιγουροι....οσο  προς τις φωνες να πω το εξης: οσο και να προσπαθησουμε τις φωνες θα τις  βγαλει και τις 2....απλα προτιμοτερο ειναι οπως λεει και φιλος ο πανος,  να μην ακουει πολυ καναρινι...οθτως ή αλλως θα την βγαλει την φωνη  του...προτιμουμε την φωνη της καρδερινας για να εχουμε ελα πολυ καλο  αποτελεσμα....της καρδερινας η φωνη ποκιλει περισσοτερο απο γυρισματα  και εχει μια καλυτερη ως προς την γνωμη μου ποιοτητα μελωδιας....

----------


## vag21

δυο δασκαλεμενες καρδερινες απο τον ιδιο εκτροφεα,με πανεμορφες φωνες απο αγριοπουλια και τσουχτερες τιμες χαχαχαχαχα.

----------


## αντρικος

800 ευρο ακουωω πωωω τι λεει ο τυπος εχουν τρελλαθει τελιος ειπαμε αλλα οχι και ετσι αλλα δυστιχος ολα για το χρημα...

----------


## VASSILIOS

Εμενα παντως δεν με νοιαζει τι λεει, αλλα οτι δεν ειναι τεμπελικο, λεει ολη μερα και μου ''ανοιγει την καρδια''. Μετα και τον ερχομο της καρδερινας στην μινι εκτροφη μου, εχει γινει παρλαπιπας. Ακουει καρδερινα, τιμπραντο και τα δεκαδες διαφορα αγρια που ''εχω'' στην πισω βεραντα. 

Ενα πολυ ελαχιστο, μα πολυ ελαχιστο δειγμα της πολυλογιας του.

----------


## Gardelius

> Εμενα παντως δεν με νοιαζει τι λεει, αλλα οτι δεν ειναι τεμπελικο, λεει ολη μερα και μου ''ανοιγει την καρδια''. Μετα και τον ερχομο της καρδερινας στην μινι εκτροφη μου, εχει γινει παρλαπιπας. Ακουει καρδερινα, τιμπραντο και τα δεκαδες διαφορα αγρια που ''εχω'' στην πισω βεραντα. 
> 
> Ενα πολυ ελαχιστο, μα πολυ ελαχιστο δειγμα της πολυλογιας του.


*Ρε Βασίλη...μας δουλεύεις!!!!!!! 
*

----------


## vag21

Βασιλη εχεις ενα ομορφο αλλα μπερδεμενο πουλακι στις φωνες.

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Βασιλη εχεις ενα ομορφο αλλα μπερδεμενο πουλακι στις φωνες.


Σωστα Βαγγελη, αλλα εμενα με φτανει αυτο που απολαμβανουν τα αφτια μου. Ουτε θα το πουλησω ποτε για να με νοιαζει τι χρηματα θα παρω, ουτε σε διαγωνισμο θα παω. 
Το πουλι αυτο περα απο το τι λεει με εχει, κερδισει με την εξυπναδα του, κατι που δεν μπορω να σας μεταφερω με εικονα. Οταν πλησιαζω πολυ το κλουβι, αντι να τρομαξει εστω και λιγο, ξερει και περιμενει καποιο ''καλουδι''. Με κοιτα στα ματια και τσιτσιριζει.
Ειναι περιττο να πω, οτι του εχω ιδιαιτερη αγαπη. Αθελα μου... πρωτα αυτο........ και μετα τα αλλα.

----------


## mitsman

εγω τις βαρεθηκα.... δεν μου πολυαρεσουν.... οχι οτι ξερω απο φωνες καρδερινας αλλα πολυ μονοτονες μου φανηκαν!

----------


## vag21

> Σωστα Βαγγελη, αλλα εμενα με φτανει αυτο που απολαμβανουν τα αφτια μου. Ουτε θα το πουλησω ποτε για να με νοιαζει τι χρηματα θα παρω, ουτε σε διαγωνισμο θα παω. 
> Το πουλι αυτο περα απο το τι λεει με εχει, κερδισει με την εξυπναδα του, κατι που δεν μπορω να σας μεταφερω με εικονα. Οταν πλησιαζω πολυ το κλουβι, αντι να τρομαξει εστω και λιγο, ξερει και περιμενει καποιο ''καλουδι''. Με κοιτα στα ματια και τσιτσιριζει.
> Ειναι περιττο να πω, οτι του εχω ιδιαιτερη αγαπη. Αθελα μου... πρωτα αυτο........ και μετα τα αλλα.


βασιλη επειδη τα εχουμε πει και απο κοντα,ξερω ποσο πολυ το αγαπας.
απλα επειδη αυτο το θεμα εχει να κανει με φωνες,για αυτο και εγω σχολιασα οτι ακουσα.
το εχουμε πει πολλες φορες το τι αρεσει στον καθενα ειναι υποκειμενικο.
βασιλη πιστευω να μην με παρεξηγησες.

----------


## vag21

> εγω τις βαρεθηκα.... δεν μου πολυαρεσουν.... οχι οτι ξερω απο φωνες καρδερινας αλλα πολυ μονοτονες μου φανηκαν!


δεν ειναι φωνες καρδερινας μητσο.

----------


## mitsman

γιατι να εχω μια καρδερινα να λεει ας πουμε φανετο....?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Το πουλι αυτο περα απο το τι λεει με εχει, κερδισει με την εξυπναδα του, κατι που δεν μπορω να σας μεταφερω με εικονα.


Μήπως.....Λέω μήπως .....έχει μοιάσει απ τον εκροφέα του ?   :Happy0065:

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ που δεν ξέρω καθόλου από φωνές και τέτοια, ενθουσιάστηκα από το κελάηδημά του!!!  :Happy: 
Μπράβο Βασίλη, συνέχισε να το έχεις τόσο περιποιημένο!!!!!!!!  :winky:

----------


## vag21

> γιατι να εχω μια καρδερινα να λεει ας πουμε φανετο....?


αν λεει φανετο , την πατησαμε.
τα εχουμε ξαναπει μητσο σε παλιοτερα ποστ,τι πρεπει να λεει μια καρδερινα για να θεωρητε διασημη.
οπως επισης οτι ειμαι της αποψης οτι η καρδερινα εχει 4-5 φωνες και οι υπολοιπες ειναι απο μιμησεις αλλων πουλιων.

----------


## mitsman

ειπα ΑΣ πουμε,... και καλα γιατι να εχουμε ενα πουλι που να θελουμε να λεει κατι αλλο.???? τελος παντων!

----------


## vag21

> ειπα ΑΣ πουμε,... και καλα γιατι να εχουμε ενα πουλι που να θελουμε να λεει κατι αλλο.???? τελος παντων!


μα ρε μητσο απο την φυση του λεει κατι αλλο.απλα θελουμε να λεει τις καλες φωνες απο τα πουλια που μιμείται.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πόσοι ξέρουν άραγε να αξιολογίσουν ένα κελάηδημα ?

Ξέρετε ?

Προσωπική μου άποψη ...όσοι ασχολούνται με τα πουλιά...να βάλω ένα ποσοστό 5%.

Υπάρχουν πολλών ειδών "αυτιά" ....και το βασικότερο είναι ..."τι" αρέσει στον καθένα.Και δεν σημαίνει τίποτα αν μου αρέσει ένα συγκεκριμένο κελαηδημα.Το θέμα είναι....να είναι σωστό.

Ποιο όμως είναι το σωστό ?  (Αν ψάξουμε να το βρούμε θα μιλάμε κανα χρόνο)

Αυτό το έχω βιώσει πολύ καλά με φιραράκια που ασχολούνται με φωνές και μόνο. (Ο Ευάγγελος ξέρει).

Πολύ μεγάλη συζήτηση αυτή....ΑΛΛΑ να κάθεσαι να ακούς ΜΟΝΟ ανθρώπους που το κατέχουν καλά.....για να μπεις στο κλίμα για το "πως" ειναι ένα σωστό κελαηδημα.

Και αυτά στην θεωρία......γιατί στην πράξη ...είναι ακόμα πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα.

Φιλικά.

----------


## VASSILIOS

> πιστευω να μην με παρεξηγησες.


 ::   Εσενα να παρεγησω? Αυτο επρεπε να το πω εγω, οχι εσυ :Happy:  Γιατι εσυ σωστα τα λες σε οτι αφορα τις φωνες, εγω ειμαι στον κοσμο μου :Anim 26: .

----------


## vag21

> Πόσοι ξέρουν άραγε να αξιολογίσουν ένα κελάηδημα ?
> 
> Ξέρετε ?
> 
> Προσωπική μου άποψη ...όσοι ασχολούνται με τα πουλιά...να βάλω ένα ποσοστό 5%.
> 
> Υπάρχουν πολλών ειδών "αυτιά" ....και το βασικότερο είναι ..."τι" αρέσει στον καθένα.Και δεν σημαίνει τίποτα αν μου αρέσει ένα συγκεκριμένο κελαηδημα.Το θέμα είναι....να είναι σωστό.
> 
> Ποιο όμως είναι το σωστό ?  (Αν ψάξουμε να το βρούμε θα μιλάμε κανα χρόνο)
> ...


το κακο με αυτο το 5% ,ειναι οτι τους τα βγαζεις με το τσιγκελι  :redface:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> το κακο με αυτο το 5% ,ειναι οτι τους τα βγαζεις με το τσιγκελι


Εξαρτάται.....ποιον έχουν απεναντι τους.

Σε ξέσκισα τωρα.... :Rolleye0012:

----------


## Gardelius

> Πόσοι ξέρουν άραγε να αξιολογίσουν ένα κελάηδημα ?
> 
> Ξέρετε ?
> 
> Προσωπική μου άποψη ...όσοι ασχολούνται με τα πουλιά...να βάλω ένα ποσοστό 5%.
> 
> Υπάρχουν πολλών ειδών "αυτιά" ....και το βασικότερο είναι ..."τι" αρέσει στον καθένα.Και δεν σημαίνει τίποτα αν μου αρέσει ένα συγκεκριμένο κελαηδημα.Το θέμα είναι....να είναι σωστό.
> 
> Ποιο όμως είναι το σωστό ?  (Αν ψάξουμε να το βρούμε θα μιλάμε κανα χρόνο)
> ...


*Μ αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι.!!!!!*  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## vag21

αλλο ενα πολυ καλο πουλι,απο τον ιδιο εκτροφεα.

----------


## vag21

εκπαιδευτικά κουτια made in spain .

----------


## vag21

αν εξαιρεσουμε τα τζια που βγαζει στο τελος,μου αρεσει πολυ.

----------


## vag21

αλλη μια ελληνικη καρδερινα με ποιοτικες φωνες(παντα κατα την γνωμη μου).

----------


## vag21

μου αρεσει για εκπαιδευση (lovecarduelis δεν κανει για σενα χαχαχα)

----------


## vag21

ενα μουλακι που βαραει μια εκπληκτική παπαδια.

----------


## Θοδωρής

Περνοντας απο ενα μαγαζι με επιπλα ακουω μια καρδερινα δασκαλεμενη, καθομουν και το ακουγα το πουλι με ανοιχτο το στομα, δεν ειχα ξανα ακουσει δασκαλεμενη καρδερινα απο κοντα.
Φέτος είπα και εγώ να κάνω μια προσπαθεια για καρδεριοκαναρα (μια μόνο γέννα).
Πράγματι λοιπόν μου περίσσευε μια μαλινουα καναρα και την εβαλα και έβγαλα ευτυχώς μονο ενα και αρσενικο πουλι.
Το δασκαλεμα που του κανω και οτι παρει απο φωνες ειναι με φωνες διάφορων άγριων πουλιων (παπαδιτσα, τουρλι, αιδονι, καρδερινα, κά).
Το πουλι το εχω μεσα στο σπιτι να μην ακουει τα τιμπραντο και οποτε ανοιγω τον υπολογιστη του βαζω και ακουει, (ουτε σκοτινιασμα ουτε τιποτα)
Το πουλι σαλιαριζει φουλ, τωρα τι θα ειναι αυτο που θα βγει οταν καθαρίσει η φωνη του θα δειξει.
Σκοπος μου ειναι να παρει καμοια καλη φωνη και να αποφύγω οσο γινετε τις σκαρτες φωνες με σκοπο αν φτιαξω τις κλουβες που σκεφτομαι για καρδερινες
και πανε ολα καλα να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως δασκαλος στα μικρα (αν βγουν) οχι για να πουληθούν ακριβα αλλα για να προσεγκισω απο φωνες την δασκαλεμενη καρδερινα που ειχα ακουσει και με ειχε γοητευσει

----------


## vag21

αν και δεν υπαρχει και μεγαλο ενδιαφερον για τετοια πουλια.
θα συνεχισω να βαζω διαφορα βιντεακια.
αλλο ενα ομορφα δασκαλεμενο μουλακι.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Το θέλωωωωω

Για φτιάξε με Ευάγγελε

----------


## vag21

> Το θέλωωωωω
> 
> Για φτιάξε με Ευάγγελε


οτι γουσταρει το φιλαρακι μου.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> οτι γουσταρει το φιλαρακι μου.


Το πρωί μετα τις 1,00 θα είμαι μαγαζί.

Ξέρεις τι πρέπει να κάνεις.

----------


## mitsman

Βαγγέλη πραγματικα σ'αρεσει αυτο το πουλακι?????

----------


## vag21

> Βαγγέλη πραγματικα σ'αρεσει αυτο το πουλακι?????


λεει 3-4 φωνες μονο γιατι ειναι μικρο το βιντεακι.

τις λεει καλα ομως και καθαρα.

το πιο σημαντικο για μενα ειναι οτι ,ειναι ελληνικη προσπαθεια.

μητσο εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα τα δασκαλεμενα πουλια απο τα πουλια που τα βαζεις απλα διπλα σε μια καρδερινα.

οπως και να εχει αυτα γουστα ειναι,εσυ γουσταρεις καρδερινοκαναρα καρδερινησια και ειναι σεβαστο.

----------


## lagreco69

Βαγγελη 11 σελιδες θεμα και ενα δικο σου καρδερινοκαναρο δεν μας εχεις ανεβασει να το ακουσουμε.  :Happy:

----------


## vag21

Ειχα δειξει παλιοτερα σε μελοι με πμ.
Αλλα ειναι διαφορετικο πραγμα δεν γνωριζω τι ακουω και αλλο να λεω οτι να ναι.

Θα ανεβασω βιντεακι ομως μολις παω σπιτι.

----------


## mitsman

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> αν και δεν υπαρχει και μεγαλο ενδιαφερον για τετοια πουλια.
> θα συνεχισω να βαζω διαφορα βιντεακια.
> αλλο ενα ομορφα δασκαλεμενο μουλακι.


Πολυ "σωστο" πουλι. Αυτα τα 5 γυρισματα που ακουω τα αποδιδει αψογα. Πεταει και ενα τριπλο καρδερινισιο μεσα στο 1.08 (απαραιτητη προυποθεση για τα γουστα μου σε ενα δασκαλεμενο καρδερ/ρο) 
Καλη προσπαθεια του εκτροφεα, αν δε του "σκορπισε" στην πορεια του 1ου χρονου κυριως, εχει φτιαξει εναν ωραιο δασκαλο. Αν και πιστευω οτι λογικα θα εχει και αλλη ποικιλια στις φωνες, απλως δεν φαινονται στο βιντεο.

----------


## vag21

εδω ειναι αυτο που μου πεθανε σε ηλικια 3,5 μηνων δεν εχει καθαρισει ακομα και καποιες φωνες τις τραβαει.







εδω ειναι ενα μικρο που κρατησα 2 μηνες.








εδω ειναι μικρα βιντεακια απο αυτο που εχω τωρα.













εχω ενα ακομα που δεν το εχω τραβηξει βιντεακι αλλα μεχρις στιγμης μου τα κανει τα κεφια.

μητσο αν θες εξηγησε μου τα ερωτηματικα σου γιατι δεν τα καταλαβα.

----------


## vag21

και συνεχιζω μονος και ερημος να πλουτιζω αυτην την ενοτητα χαχαχα

----------


## vag21

καρδερινουλα ,μπορει να λεει τα ιδια με τον μουλο αλλα αλλη γλυκα ρε παιδι μου.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> και συνεχιζω μονος και ερημος να πλουτιζω αυτην την ενοτητα χαχαχα


Mετριο Βαγγο με γρεζια, μου αρεσει ομως πολυ η παπαδια, που την πεταει πολλες φορες (οπως στο 0.26).

----------


## vag21

ναι γιωργο εχει αρκετο γρεζι.

αλλα χαιρομαι που βλεπω πλεον αρκετες ελληνικες προσπαθειες.

----------


## mitsman

δεν θα σ'αρεσει Βαγγελη.... αλλα εμενα μου κανει!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Φλωρια, σπινους, μαλωματα, γρεζια τα παντα ολα Μητσο.  χαχαχα
Περα απ την πλακα, καταλαβαινω και σεβομαι την επιλογη σου, απλα σου αρεσουν τα πουλια να ειναι "πολυβολα".
Και τα δασκαλεμενα πουλια αν μη τι αλλο δεν το εχουν αυτο. Να σου πω και την αληθεια και εμενα μεχρι πριν αρκετα χρονια μου αρεσαν αυτου του ειδους τα καρδερ/ρα. Απλως τωρα επιλεγω πιο μικρο ρεπερτοριο (το ποιοτικο η μη για τον καθενα ειναι διαφορετικο και σεβαστο) και σε πιο αργο τεμπο (κατι που σου προσφερουν τα δασκαλεμενα πουλια).

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Λίγο υπομονή να βάλω και γω το δικό μου μουλάκι.

Απλά θέλει μπαταρίες και τωρα είναι όλα κλειστά. :Fighting0029: 


Ευάγγελε μη γελάς.....σε βλέπω  :Happy0159:

----------


## mitsman

Γιωργο το συγκεκριμενο πουλι ειναι πυρωμενο και δεν μου πολυαρεσει....
αλλα δεν μάρεσει να λεει 5 πολυ δυσκολα πραγματα ενα πολυ.... προτιμω 15 πιο ευκολα.... περι ορεξεως........

----------


## vag21

εγω μητσο αυτην την ενοτητα δεν την εφτιαξα για την παρτι μου.

μονο και μονο που εβαλες ενα πουλακι εγω χαιρομαι.

βασιλη θα εκπλαγεις ευχαριστα,τηρουμένων των αναλογιων βεβαια.

----------


## mitsman

http://www.youtube.com/edit?video_id...watch&amp;ns=1

Οριστε και ενα δικο μου πουλακι που το κρινει ενας γεροντας και ταυτοχρονα καλει καρδερινακια απο γυρω γυρω!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> http://www.youtube.com/edit?video_id...watch&amp;ns=1
> 
> Οριστε και ενα δικο μου πουλακι που το κρινει ενας γεροντας και ταυτοχρονα καλει καρδερινακια απο γυρω γυρω!!!


Τι βγαζει ρε Μήτσο ?

χαχαχαχα

----------


## vag21

> http://www.youtube.com/edit?video_id...watch&amp;ns=1
> 
> Οριστε και ενα δικο μου πουλακι που το κρινει ενας γεροντας και ταυτοχρονα καλει καρδερινακια απο γυρω γυρω!!!


δεν μου το βγαζει μητσο

----------


## mitsman



----------


## vag21

μητσο ειναι ο γεροντας που μου ελεγες καποτε?

----------


## mitsman

Ναι αυτος ειναι!

----------


## mitsman

Ξερω Βαγγελη οτι δεν ειναι καποιο αξιολογο πουλι αλλα πες μου δυο πραγματα αν θες για το τι ακουμε.... ετσι να μαθαινουμε και εμεις οι νεοι!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Στο 0.18 πεταει μια πολυ ωραια τσιχλονια ο μουλακος!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Στο 0.06 λεει φλωρι, στο 0.26 πεταει σπινο, στο 0.27 μαλωμα!

----------


## mitsman

εγω δεν καταλαβαινω τον χριστο μου!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Στο 0.06 λεει φλωρι, στο 0.26 πεταει σπινο, στο 0.27 μαλωμα!


Γιώργη δείξε μας ένα μουλάκι που σου αρέσει παρα πολύ απο το διαδίκτυο.

Μονο ένα θέλω.....οχι δύο.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

καλυτερα ρε φιλε, στο λεω ειλικρινα!
μετανιωσα την ωρα και την στιγμη που βρεθηκε ενας διαολος (χαχα) γεροντας και στην δικια μου περιπτωση, πριν χρονια και μου εμαθε πεντε πραγματα για τις φωνες ...
Τι το θελα, πραγματικα τι το θελα??!!

----------


## vag21

δημητρη τα τοσο γρηγορα πουλια ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να αναλυθούν .
ή αυτος που θα στο αναλυσει θα ειναι πολυ μαγκας(lovecarduelis) ή θα λεει οτι του κατεβει.

το πουλακι παντως εχει μεγαλωσει κοντα σε καρδερινες και εχει παρει τα αγρια φωναγματα τους.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> θα ειναι πολυ μαγκας(lovecarduelis)


εεεεεε

είμαι και γω μάγκας.

Γιώργο....για πες του.

Δεν είμαι ?

 :Fighting0029:

----------


## mitsman

αρα το καλο πουλι ειναι το αργο πουλι για να ακουμε αυτα που λέει?

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> εεεεεε
> 
> είμαι και γω μάγκας.
> 
> Γιώργο....για πες του.
> 
> Δεν είμαι ?


χαχαχαχ κλαιω :winky:

----------


## vag21

το καλο πουλι ειναι αυτο που σου ταιριαζει πιο πολυ.

το αργο πουλι το καταλαβαινεις πιο ευκολα.

αρκει να μην εχει διπλοφωνιες γιατι μετα κλαφτα χαραλαμπε χαχαχα

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα μ'αρεσουν τα πουλια που ειναι πυροβολα, λενε καρδερινα και γενικα πολυ τσιπι τσιπι και δεν ακουω καθολου καναρινι.... αυτα τα πουλια τα λατρευω!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> χαχαχαχ κλαιω


Εγώ να δεις............χαχαχαχα

 :Happy0159:

----------


## vag21

βασιλη περιμενω σε αυτο το θεμα να βαλεις το δικο σου μουλακι,του στεφανου(να πας να τραβηξεις βιντεο ρε μουργο) και την ομορφη   :winky:

----------


## Shin Kazama

Το δικό μου είναι εξαιρετικά φλύαρο και ''πυροβολάει'' όλη μέρα χωρίς σταματημό. Βέβαια δε μου φαίνεται να έχει καθαρές φωνές και τα λέει εντελώς μπερδεμένα. Απλά όλη αυτή η βαβούρα, δίνει μια νότα εξοχής :: 
(Δυστυχώς η ποιότητα του ήχου στα βίντεο δεν είναι καλή)

----------


## geog87

> 


Πολυ ωραιο Μιτς!!!!!!!μηπως θες να το χαρισεις???

----------


## vag21



----------


## vag21

απιστευτος μιμος.

----------


## vag21



----------


## vag21

δειτε το βιντεακι απο το 4.50 και μετα.

----------


## lee

> δειτε το βιντεακι απο το 4.50 και μετα.


καναρινι forest singer μου θυμισε!

----------


## lee

> 


οι κοτες ετοιμες για αυγα!!!!

----------


## vag21

> οι κοτες ετοιμες για αυγα!!!!


που τις πουλανε αυτες τις κοτες,να παω να παρω καμια δεκαρια???

----------


## vag21

με χαλαει λιγο που τραβαει μια φωνη,και θυμιζει καναρι.

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## vag21

ηλια αυτα που εβαλες,σου αρεσουν?

----------


## Gardelius

Ναι. έχουν ωραίες φωνές. 

Εσένα τι δεν σ αρέσει ;;

----------


## vag21

ρε ηλια αυτα δεν ειναι δασκαλεμενα,ειναι οτι να ναι.

ακου τι σημαινει δασκαλεμενο.

----------


## Gardelius

Και ποιος ορίζει το "δασκαλεμένο" ;;

το αυτί του καθενός ;; ή κανένας κριτής ;;

Αν γνωρίζεις παραπάνω μιας και έχεις επαφή περιμένω να 

μου πεις μιας και εγώ έχω το πρώτο μου μετά από πολλά 

χρόνια. Αυτό που ξέρω εγώ να πω είναι ότι είναι 
*
τρομεροί μίμοι..*

----------


## vag21

ηλια αμα διαβασεις το θεμα που εχω αναρτησει απο την αρχη, θα καταλαβεις την εννοια του δασκαλεμενου.

----------


## Gardelius

Δεν έπρεπε να κάνω ποστ σ ένα θέμα που δεν συμφωνώ στο "ηθικό" μέρος. 

Αν εχεις κάποιο σχόλιο στα δύο βίντεο που έβαλα να μου κανεις καλοδεχούμενο.

----------


## thanasissin

> Και ποιος ορίζει το "δασκαλεμένο" ;;
> 
> το αυτί του καθενός ;; ή κανένας κριτής ;;
> 
> Αν γνωρίζεις παραπάνω μιας και έχεις επαφή περιμένω να 
> 
> μου πεις μιας και εγώ έχω το πρώτο μου μετά από πολλά 
> 
> χρόνια. Αυτό που ξέρω εγώ να πω είναι ότι είναι 
> ...


δεν εχεις βασικές γνώσεις

----------


## Gardelius

> δεν εχεις βασικές γνώσεις


Περιμένω τα "φώτα" σας... δεν παρέστησα ποτέ τον ειδήμονα. 

Σε ότι έχει σχέση με τις φωνές.

----------


## vag21



----------


## diriras

Παρά πολύ καλό ωραίες φωνές , φαντάζομαι live θα ειναι άπαιχτο

----------


## vag21

σαν να ακους αηδονι στην φυση,με τα καλα και τα ασχημα του χαχαχα

----------


## vag21



----------


## vag21



----------


## mitsman



----------


## vag21



----------


## mitsman

Βαγγέλη τι ακουμε απο αυτό το πουλι????? προσπαθω σιγα σιγα να μπω και εγω στο κλίμα αλλα ειναι δυσκολο γιατι δεν γνωρίζω τις φωνες των αγριων!

----------


## vag21

βαραει ωραια παπαδια γλυκο τουρλακι ακουσα τσιχλονακι καποιες διπλοφωνιες τα υπολοιπα πιο εμπειροι απο εμενα.
πως σου φαινεται στα αυτια σου μητσο?σου αρεσει αυτο που ακους?

----------


## mitsman

μονο την παπαδια μπορω να αντιληφθω...... εχω ακουσει σε ενα βιντεο ενα καρδερινοκαναρο που νομιζα βαγγελη οτι ακουω αηδονι..... αν δεν ηταν να ταιριαζαν τα φουσκωματα στον λαιμο με τον ηχο δεν θα το πιστευα.... εχω φαει την ζωη μου να το ξαναβρω και δεν μπορω με τιποτα! ηταν στο φεισμπουκ σε καποια ομαδα.....

----------


## vag21

> απιστευτος μιμος.


μηπως λες αυτο?

----------


## mitsman

παρα πολυ καλο και αυτο αλλα εκεινο νομιζω ηταν καλυτερο.... πολυ καθαρο πολυ καλο.....

----------


## nikos st

Πολυ καλο το πουλακι βαγγελη.
βλεπω μενεις στην γειτονια εαν θες να βρεθουμε να πιουμε καφεδακι να μου πεις πολλα πραγματα για αυτα τα υπεροχα πουλακια οπως ειναι τα καρδερινοκαναρα

----------


## vag21

> Πολυ καλο το πουλακι βαγγελη.
> βλεπω μενεις στην γειτονια εαν θες να βρεθουμε να πιουμε καφεδακι να μου πεις πολλα πραγματα για αυτα τα υπεροχα πουλακια οπως ειναι τα καρδερινοκαναρα


και εγω ακομα μαθαινω νικο,για καφεδακι θα το κανονισουμε.

----------


## vag21

αν και το μπιζ και γκρρ το εχει σχοινι κορδονι μια χαρα ειναι.

----------


## nikos st

Πολυ καλο :Happy0159:

----------


## mitsman

ωραιο πουλακι με ορεξη!!!!!

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα



----------


## mitsman

Να μην το εχεις ρε Γιαννη ακομη να στο παρω!!!!

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

αχχαχαχα Δημητρη, το χαρισα σε ενα φιλο που ειχε μαλινουα.Ειχε ξετρελαθει!
Αν μου το ελεγες τοτε, ξερεις οτι θα ηταν στη Ναξο τωρα!!

----------


## vag21



----------


## nikos st

Και τα δυο πουλακια απλα ειναι υπεροχα!!!

----------


## mitsman

ολο τυχαια επεσε μπροστα μου αυτο το βιντεο μου απο περυσι νομιζω..... Βαγγέλη για πες μου τι φωνες ακους???? λενε κατι η οτι τους ερθει στο κεφαλι! βασικα ο ενας μονο λεει... ο αλλος ειναι ο συνθετης!

----------


## vag21

ουσιαστικα δεν λεει πολλα πραγματα,ξεκιναει με μια ωραια παπαδια και στην συνεχεια επαναλαμβανη την ιδια φωνη,εμενα μου κανει για αηδονια που τελειωνει με τσιχλονι,λεω εμενα που δεν ειμαι ειδικος .
φαινεται παντως οτι εγινε προσπαθεια για δασκαλεμα.τωρα τι κανουν αυτα τα πουλακια?

----------


## mitsman

τωρα αυτα τα πουλακια λενε οτι τους ερθει στο κεφαλι.... χχαχαχαχαχαχα τα εχουν μπερδεψει ολα και λενε οτι να  ναι!!!!!

----------


## vag21

ωραιος ο μαγκας

----------


## vag21

ακομα ενα πολυ καλο πουλι μας ερχετε απο το ξυλοκαστρο,απολαυστε....

----------


## vag21

αηδονησιο καρδερινοκαναρο.

----------


## vag21

ο σωστος τραγουδιστης χρειαζεται και μικροφωνο χαχαχα (ενταξει για ηχογραφησει )

----------


## vag21

παρακαλω την διαχειριστικη ομαδα να κλειδωσει το θεμα μου.

----------

